# Olight H67 12000 lumen



## christian gpr (Jan 1, 2020)

Found this Headlamp from Olight on a Swedish website but can't find it on Olights website. Does anyone have any more information about it? 

https://www.xxl.se/olight-h67-12-00...ail&utm_campaign=DR1+01.01.20++New+Year+Deals

Here is the text translate from Google translate:

Very powerful LED headlamp with 6 diodes and TIR lens. Integrated motion sensor and cooling fan. Compatible with Gopro® mounts. 12,000 lumens. 

H67 is a headlamp with 6 LED diodes combined with TIR lens, providing a wide field of view throughout the light register. In addition, it provides very good point lighting. 

The headlamp has a lamp mount compatible with Gopro® mounts, so that the lamp can be mounted on, for example, a helmet or bicycle. 

The switch is easy to handle even with thick gloves and is placed easily available at the top of the lamp. 

H67 has an integrated motion sensor that records the motion pattern during use, so that the lamp can provide optimal brightness during high-speed activities and reduce brightness during static use to save power. 

Specifications:
- Battery: 8 x 18650 100 W lithium 

Other details:
- Integrated cooling fan with a speed of 900 r/m 
- Battery indicator


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks big, heavy and that plastic looks very cheap.


----------



## electromage (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm not sure that's a real Olight product. I'm not seeing any reference to it online aside from that store. They'll probably be able to give you more info if you contact them directly: https://olightworld.com/contact-us


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 2, 2020)

I expect it's junk. But even if not, why would anyone want to wear something that heavy and bright on their head?


----------



## xcandrew (Jan 3, 2020)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I expect it's junk. But even if not, why would anyone want to wear something that heavy and bright on their head?



Orienteering competitors (runners), mushers, nordic skiers, cyclists, etc. Anyone using a headlamp for higher speed travel. Makes more sense than the 90 degree horizontal tube single 18650 lights. Those don't have enough energy to power a bright light for a 2 hour outing, which is what I would call a typical length for a lot of athletes.

Heavy doesn't really even factor in. If you need the light, what's worse? Carrying an extra 1/4 lb or not having enough light? My headlamp with 2x18650 pack doesn't slow me down in the least, but having a "turbo" mode that only lasts seconds or minutes would. I don't wear a helmet with my headlamp, but most cyclists do, and once you add in that, plus bike weight (which might vary by over 20 lbs), an extra 1/4 lb is lost in the noise. 8x18650 is overkill though, unless you are long distance mushing.


----------



## christian gpr (Jan 26, 2020)

I emailed Olight and they say it is real! 👍🏻

"Dear Customer,

Thank you for reaching out to us, please rest assured that the H67 is real Olight, the XXL is our dealer.

Yours sincerely,

Vicky
Customer Service Specialist
Olight USA
2270 NW Pkwy SE, Suite 180
Marietta GA 30067
www.olightstore.com"


----------



## ven (Jan 26, 2020)

Sweeeet baby jesus, i dont need it, who wants to lump 8x 18650 around with them!!!














But darn i want one:naughty:


----------



## ca pow (Jan 27, 2020)

So happy Olight is jumping in the game, seems like Lupine has finally got some competition.


----------

